# lenny's new little brother!



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

So we got baby puss around a week ago, we brought him straight into the kitchen where we had set up food water litter tray and a bed, at this point Lenny was fast asleep so didn't even see me bring him in! I opened the carrier and he came straight out and started playing with toys I'd left in there!







I sat down and he instantly came for love... Unlike Lenny who hid for 3 days lol! 
So we were in and out most the night checking him and playing and cuddles, and Lenny getting cuddles too so he could start smelling baby puss! On his first 2 nights he found interesting sleeping spots...













On either the 2nd or 3rd day I came home from work super tired and almost forgot we had baby puss and just walked into the kitchen to sort lenny's food out and didn't shut the door! And of course little chubby cheeks came running for his food to be met with baby puss! Lots of growling and hissing but nothing else and Lenny just wondered off, later on we thought it would be nice to have baby in the living room with us so we could play on trees and see all the toys! Lenny snook in and just sat watching me play with baby for ages with a low growl and a hiss if he got too close, so we repeated this the next day and all of a sudden they suddenly started chasing each other up and down and Lenny starts making noises I'd never heard before! Kinda like chirping, we thought this was a hunting noise as baby was still being very cautious... It's now a week on and they're best buddies! 

















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww they are so adorable together!!! It's almost like they are brothers. What is the new baby's name?


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Baby puss at the moment, we're still deciding! Trouble is because he is so small we keep thinking of cute mushy baby names but then realise he has to grow old with his name! Any suggestions welcome haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Baby puss is adorable and the pictures of them snuggling in the bed is just remarkable.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are too cute. I'm glad that they love each other.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OH MY GOD....I've never seen anything so cute!! Kittens are JUST THE CUTEST.
I can't believe how well the older cat took to the new cat. I hope it remains like that.
WOW. Such gorgeous cats--both of them!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

dannijaime said:


> Baby puss at the moment, we're still deciding! Trouble is because he is so small we keep thinking of cute mushy baby names but then realise he has to grow old with his name! Any suggestions welcome haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL mushy baby names FTW! Well, I guess he could have some name that goes well with "Lenny" right? How about...Pepperoni? JK JK. The pizza place in front of my house is called Lenny's ;-)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

In Of Mice and Men - George and Lenny

In The Simpsons - Carl and Lenny


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Laverne and Shirley - Lenny and Squiggy HA HA HA!!!

I love stories like this, where they end up being best buds!!!! This is the best way to show people that having more than one cat really is a good thing....even if they don't end up best buds and just tolerate each other, at least they are not alone. 

I called my latest cat "baby kitty" for so long, he now has a name, Stephano, which my daughter picked based on a video game character, which I kind of thought was a dumb name for a cat, but it is growing on him. But I still call him baby kitty all the time, it is his nickname. 

Your kitties are so cute!!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

*Ronnie* keeps coming to mind <shrugs> ... or maybe, *Enrico* you can call him *Rico* for short


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Awwww..they are so sweet together. I just love that.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

We like Carl or henry at the moment! And yeah I was so shocked that in around a week I think a few days under a week? And they share a bed, Lenny cleans baby and everything!
One strange thing! We obviously got baby puss his own litter tray and food/water bowls, now they both use the same trays so they'll use the new one for pooping and old one for peeing!? At the moment it's still easy to monitor as baby puss' movements are half the size! Almost cute... Maybe not cute but ya know! Any suggestions on stopping them from swapping food? They'll eat a bit of there own and then switch, they're fed on the opposite sides of the kitchen and they are differ types of bowls! I'm just so happy that Lenny accepted him so quickly! I felt so mean keeping baby in one room! I'll have to film them play fighting! It's hilarious! Lenny sits on baby's head as he is lay on his back and baby rabbit kicks lenny's head! I'll see what I can do with that one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swimmergurl1105 (May 30, 2013)

So cute! I love when transitions go smoothly


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

LUCKY you! This could have gone either way! I like BP or Beep for Baby Puss as a name! Unless they are on special diets I would not worry about swapping bowls. I have 4 that eat wet food and they rotate to see who has what all the time.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Max definitely thinks that whatever is in Pooter's bowl is far superior to what is in his own bowl, even when it is the same thing.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha!! That is sooooo true! Mine are just like that! What are they like! LOL


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

They are on different dries, baby is on kittens royal canin and Lenny is on sterilised kitten dry and as lenny's always had trouble with his tummy he is on sensitive wet which baby get a bit of too! I'm guessing the sterilised food won't do baby and harm and vice versa? My other half wants to call him Herbert but I keep calling him baby  think it may stick! Baby has been wormed by us and its the hardest thing ever! It came in a syringe and had to give him two graduations a day for 3 days! Instructions were rubbish! Baby has come with ear mites and has passed them straight to Lenny! Who only got treated a few months ago (I didn't know about them back then and when I mentioned dirty ears to the vets she advised me on them) so on pay day booking an appointment to get them both done with advocate, it's £90 in total which doesn't sound that much but with 2 birthdays this month and trying to save for a new home it'll make us super tight but I can't bear watching him itch his poor ears! Anyway! More pics?  








































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

wpeigjsldkfjsldjkghsldkfja;ksdfj

TOO

CUTE!!!

@[email protected]

I think my head will explode from cuteness overload! Just look at those huge ears!!! And how they snuggle together awwwwww.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Baby Herbert is adorable and the snuggling pictures make me smile.


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

Omg. So. So cute. Aaaugh! <33333


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

omg way too sweet, I feel another cavity coming on!!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha yeah it's really cute when they cuddle! Has any one else been in this situation and had the big one biting the smaller ones neck then licking then biting again? Sometimes he bites a bit too hard and baby squeals but then he just starts licking again lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My two cats (same age / size) do it to each other. I think it's part of grooming or play


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

dannijaime said:


> Haha yeah it's really cute when they cuddle! Has any one else been in this situation and had the big one biting the smaller ones neck then licking then biting again? Sometimes he bites a bit too hard and baby squeals but then he just starts licking again lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, this is normal. I was VERY worried about it when we took in our kitten Stephano in December, and Taffy, who was 5 would do this, he would actually stand on Stephano's back and bite the back of his neck. I freaked...since I had zero experience with cats together, since my cat Beep can't be out with Taffy. I learned from people, on here, and from my vet, who is a cat person, that it was normal, and that I should not interfere unless the kitten had obvious bite marks, or blood or scars, that it was just the big one trying to set the pecking order in the house and to let the little one know he was top cat. So, hard as it was for me, I managed to just walk away. And then a funny thing happened. After a few weeks of Taffy doing this to Stephano, Stephano had enough and retaliated, and stood up to Taffy, and began giving him a taste of his own medicine. It was pretty funny, because Taffy was SO annoyed. But this behavior has pretty much stopped now. On rare occasion I will see Stephano allow Taffy to do this to him, but there is never any broken skin, blood, or shrieking from Stephano, so I just stayed out of it. If it does escalate a little too much, and the bigger one is getting too aggressive, then use a water bottle and tell him NO. It's normal cat behavior. I think in our case, it was a good thing that Taffy established this dominant behavior, because Taffy is a very timid, wimpy cat who does not stand up for himself, so I think it was important for him to kind of lay down the ground rules for the little guy. 

They are as cute as can be, I LOVE the pictures!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

They are so adorable together! My two are litter mates and do the biting/licking thing when they are grooming each other. Occasionally, I will hear a squawk and they will play fight for a bit, then go back to grooming. I have a sleek black boy and a fluffy orange girl and it's so funny to see my boy running around with orange fluff hanging out of his mouth after he grooms his sister.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the happy story. So cute.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel so much better now! Well they have had supper and are cuddles in bed now... My bed! I'll have to go and see if I can steal a little patch! Night  x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2010)

What gorgeous kitties you have!


----------

